# Looking for a new boot!



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Im looking for a new boot my Thirtytwo ultra lights are pretty beat up and now im getting alot of heel pull. I understand that the biggest part in purchasing a boot is the fit. Im really intersted in Burton Hail's but tried on a pair of Ride Jackson's that my buddy had the other day. Just want to hear some pro's and con's from your experience with them. This weekend is dedicated to trying on boots and finding the perfect fit but just want to hear some of your favorites.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

i prefer a mid to soft flex boot, and just picked up a new pair of Hails this season, wore them around the house a few days and to the mtn. once so far.
Very comfortable and light, my biggest + is that they fit nice and the outside dimensions are very compact which helps when ur like me and wear a sz13

like you said, try em on, go with whats comfortable


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

Its hard to argue against either brand. I currently alternate 2012 Hails with 2010 Rides. I like the Rides better because of the shape, less weight & super comfortable. I did not care for the Nike boots. Like everyone sez, must try them on.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I wear the Ride Jacksons. I THINK they're 2010, can't remember.

I like them for the most part - a tad too stiff for my liking but they're really comfortable and the BOA system is a breeze. I find that I re-adjust the BOA probably 2 times a day, usually once mid morning and once at lunch.

Overally great boot if you want something that is responsive and lightweight. If you want more tweak I'd go with something else.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

lj79615 said:


> i prefer a mid to soft flex boot, and just picked up a new pair of Hails this season, wore them around the house a few days and to the mtn. once so far.
> Very comfortable and light, my biggest + is that they fit nice and the outside dimensions are very compact which helps when ur like me and wear a sz13
> 
> like you said, try em on, go with whats comfortable


Yeah I tried them on the other night and walked around a little bit in them, they felt super comfortable. Alot of padding. Just need to find a correct size I was in such a rush I couldnt figure it out.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

sixpoint said:


> Its hard to argue against either brand. I currently alternate 2012 Hails with 2010 Rides. I like the Rides better because of the shape, less weight & super comfortable. I did not care for the Nike boots. Like everyone sez, must try them on.


I had a pair of Nike Zoom's last year for about a week. Rode with them once and they were soo narrow and tight barely any movement. Definitely not a fan on Nikes.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> I wear the Ride Jacksons. I THINK they're 2010, can't remember.
> 
> I like them for the most part - a tad too stiff for my liking but they're really comfortable and the BOA system is a breeze. I find that I re-adjust the BOA probably 2 times a day, usually once mid morning and once at lunch.
> 
> Overally great boot if you want something that is responsive and lightweight. If you want more tweak I'd go with something else.


I have only had traditional lacing, and while trying on the BOA system it was super easy. Had my boot off in a second. The boot also felt super comfortable.


----------

